# Schwarzer See / MV



## mickthequick (18. Mai 2003)

Hallo an Alle,

habe im Juli ein Ferienhaus am Schwarzen See (nahe Mirow und Ortschaft Schwarz) gebucht und suche jetzt seit 2 Tagen im I-Net eine Landkarte wo der See drauf ist und man mal erkennen kann mit welchen Seen er so verbunden ist ! HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Danke 

MicktheQuick


----------



## Dorsch1 (18. Mai 2003)

Hallo mickthequick

Ersteinmal ein *Welcome on Board.* 

Ich war einmal so vor 6-7 Jahren in Schwarz am Schwarzen See.
Es ist eine traumhafte Seenlandschaft.
Leider finde ich die Karte von damals nicht.:c 
Ich weiß aber das an den Schwarzen See,der Vilzsee,der Rätzsee und noch viele andere Seen anbinden.Du kannst von dort selbst auf dem Wasserweg bis in den Müritzsee reinfahren.
Es gibt dort soviele Seen die man alle ringsum mit dem Boot erreichen kann.
Angeltechnisch ist es eine super Ecke zum Fischen auf alle Weißfischarten,Karpfen,Hecht,Zander,Barsch und Aal.


----------



## Dorsch1 (18. Mai 2003)

Ich habe hier eine super Karte gefunden.

Wenn Du unten Rechts auf das Kästchen mit den Pfeilen klickst kannst Du es vergrößern.


----------

